# Isolation von Mainboards



## $Lil Phil$ (19. Juli 2008)

*Hi,*

"Crashstyle" und ich haben vor, uns in den nächsten 2-4 Wochen mal bei ihm oder mir zu treffen und mal ordentlich mit Trockeneis zu benchen.

Crashstyle hat mal Otterauge bezüglich Pot kontaktiert.
(Wir/er lassen einen bauen)

Wir haben uns schon darüber informiert, aber es blieben immernoch einige Fragen übrig.

Als WLP wird die Arctic Ceramique zum Einsatz kommen, als Thermometer das PRÄZISIONS-TASCHENTHERMOM.GTH 175/PT von Conrad Electronic - Europas führendes Versandhandelsunternehmen für Elektronik und Technik.
Art. 120966 - LN 
Es werden nur CPUs mit Dice gekühlt.
Da wir soetwas noch nicht gemacht haben, gibts natürlich noch Unklarheiten.
Ich hoffe, ihr könnt helfen:

*1.* Muss man unbedingt WLPs auf Silikonbasis verwenden oder geht auch eine AS5?

*2.* welches Material (muss es unbedingt Armaflex sein?) und Form sollte die Isolierung haben? Was gibt es bei der Iso zu beachten? Vllt kennt ja auch jemand ein gutes HowTo bezüglich Isolierung.

*3.* Wieviel KG Trockeneis muss man bei 2-3 Tagen berechnen? Reichen ~15KG oder doch lieber 30KG? Wir hatten vor, das Trockeneis bei Trockeneis-direkt.de by Cleanas e.K. zu bestellen; Kennt jemand billigere oder bessere Alternativen?

*4.* Als Kühlflüssigkeit sollte eigentlich Ethanol zum Einsatz kommen, gibts hier bessere Alternativen?

*5.* Gibt es sonst noch etwas zu beachten?


----------



## der8auer (20. Juli 2008)

1. AS 5 wird spröde --> geht nicht

2. Es geht auch anderes Isolationsmaterial. Armaflex ist aber so das beste 
Trockeneis / DICE - Turorial / HowTo - AwardFabrik - Forum

3. Was wollt ihr alles benchen?

4. Isopropanol aus der Apotheke


----------



## CrashStyle (20. Juli 2008)

Einen Q6600, vllt. C336 und wlp vllt. Arctic Ceramique?


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (20. Juli 2008)

Danke @ der8auer
gebencht wird E7200 und Q6600.
Denke so ~2 Tage..


----------



## Oliver (25. Juli 2008)

Ich benutze entweder AS5 oder Arctic Ceramique. Funktioniert beides sehr gut.


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (25. Juli 2008)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Ich benutze entweder AS5 oder Arctic Ceramique. Funktioniert beides sehr gut.



Danke, aber das kam schon zu spät, hab die Ceramique schon bestellt.
Ich denke wir nehmen die Ceramique, hab nämlich sowieso nur noch wenig von der AS5 da..

Zur Menge an Dice:
In der Nähe gibts leider kein mit Trockeneis arbeitendes Unternehmen, das heißt wir müssen über das Internet bestellen.
Der günstigste Anbieter den ich ausmachen konnte, war Trockeneis-direkt.de by Cleanas e.K. . 
Das gibt es allerdings nur 12,5KG (35€) und 30KG (53€) zur Auswahl. Die Leute im AF haben gesagt, wir sollten lieber 30KG nehmen. Was meinst ihr?
~3 Tage wird gebencht, Q6600 und E7200.


----------



## Hyperhorn (25. Juli 2008)

30kg für zwei CPUs halt ich persönlich für etwas heftig, aber für drei Tage sind 12,5 kg zu wenig. (Der Aufpreis für 30kg ist in eurem Fall auch verhältnismäßig gering)
Mir haben 17-18 kg für drei hitzige 90nm Netbursts von Fr. Abend bis So. Mittag gereicht, die noch eine deutlich längere Laufzeit in den Benchmarks mit sich bringen. (ein Q6600 rennt in wPrime ganz ordentlich )
Aber wenn ihr am Setup feilen wollt und auch sicher die drei Tage macht, dann die 30kg. 

Überlegt euch halt, was ihr mit evtl. übrig bleibendem Trockeneis machen wollt. Ins Wasser kippen gibt eine ordentliche Nebelshow, nur mal als Beispiel.


----------



## der8auer (25. Juli 2008)

Jo, mit DICE hat man auf jeden Fall viel Spaß wenn was übrig ist  Kann ich nur empfehlen. Lieber ein paar kg zu viel als zu wenig


----------



## CrashStyle (25. Juli 2008)

der8auer schrieb:


> Jo, mit DICE hat man auf jeden Fall viel Spaß wenn was übrig ist  Kann ich nur empfehlen. Lieber ein paar kg zu viel als zu wenig




JA oder dice Cola?


----------



## Kovsk (25. Juli 2008)

Naja eines ganz wichtig. DICE an sich niemals in den Mund nehmen  Auch net in der Cola oder so. Auch wenn es an der Ausenhülle keine ~-80° mehr hat, können die im Kern noch sein, und das gibt fiese kälteverbrennungen


----------



## Hyperhorn (25. Juli 2008)

Nicht zu vergessen, dass das Trockeneis praktisch nie lebensmittelkonform erhältlich ist d.h. es ist verunreinigt.


----------



## Dr.House (25. Juli 2008)

30 Kg sollen schon in 3 Tagen weg gehen ? 
Obwohl ihr habt dann nur ein Setup. Am besten nur mit dem Q6600 heizen und dann alles verbraten.

Welche Alternativen gibt es zu Armaflex ? Irgendwas ausm Baumarkt vllt ?


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (26. Juli 2008)

Dr.House schrieb:


> Welche Alternativen gibt es zu Armaflex ? Irgendwas ausm Baumarkt vllt ?



Moosgummi soll wohl auch gehen, Arma soll besser sein .

€: Ach ja, danke für eure Tipps


----------



## CrashStyle (26. Juli 2008)

Wir passen auf! Kälteverbrennungen holen. Paar lustige sachen werden bestimmt passieren


----------

